# I've Determined Potential Part Failures, Suggestions Appreciated



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy, and thank you for your time considering my thread. My search efforts havent turned up a complete solution for the particular issue.

Car Detail: 2003 2.7T Tip, stock engine @ 130k miles

10 minutes into my routine 9 mile commute to work, my speedometer & entire dash cluster died. This was follow shortly by a dead radio, headlights, hazard lights, dead/limp throttle, loss of power steering, dying window motors etc.

Car essentially went into limp mode with next to no throttle or electrical response. Upon stopping i experienced low & sporatic idle, and a very slow clunky & rough shifting transmission. The car would not start after being shut off. Turning the key in the Ignition returned a clicking noise, but the starter did not turn.

After leaving the car for dead while at work all day, i returned to have it towed. The car started this time, with a terrible idle, no throttle response, no Tacometer response & overal zero electrical functionality. Shifting i reverse was clunky & rough. I managed to coast in reverse across a parking lot to reach a convenient towing location.

A day later the car has absolutely zero electrical response/power. Power lock buttons do not work.
Key fob buttons nonfunctional, manual door key hole nonfunctional, obviously no start, or ignition functionality.


Im thinking failed Ignition Switch? Bad Alternator causing excess battery drain? Engine Crank Sensor?

Please advise. I do not yet own a scan tool and do not yet have time to tow to the shop.

Cheers .


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm no expert with Audi's but it sounds like it could very likely be the charging system. You should have noticed the volt gauge drop before this happened or a warning light that the battery was not charging. Also, check all your grounds under the hood. If one came loose it could cause problems like this.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

any recent work done to the car? i would start with checking the battery voltage, then make sure all battery cables are tight. next would be checking charging voltage if you can get it started. 

best of luck


----------

